# Road Master



## Dave Trapani (Jan 10, 2013)

I have an old Road Master. I think it is prewar. I am looking to restore it and am concerned about where to get original style rims or if there is an outfit that I can send my wheels to and have them fitted. This is my first post and am not even sure how this works. So excuse me if I am not following proper posting etiquette. I would also like to find out how old this bike is. I have taken some pictures of it but don't know how to get them onto the post. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have restored many other things if any one is interested. I restored a 1919 EM White canoe, 1950 Ford Woodie wagon, 1977 Airstream trailer, 1974 MGB. Now I will try a bike.


----------



## Dave Trapani (Jan 10, 2013)

*Road Master with Pictures*


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2013)

post up the serial number. should be located under the crank housing. We have a Cleveland welding company expert and Im sure he'll chime in for you.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 10, 2013)

It looks to be mid to upper 40's  Post the Serial # someone can pinpoint it closer for you.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 10, 2013)

It looks like you have the original rims. It looks like they are chrome plated, but its hard to tell from your pictures. The rims would have either been chrome or painted. If the rims are straight, and you are going to restore the bike, disassemble the wheels, have the rims, and hub shells, and brake arm re-plated, then have a local shop respoke the wheels for you. While you are at it, have the other chrome parts re-plated too. It looks like your bike might have original paint, if it does, I would try cleaning and polishing everything instead of repainting and plating everything, you might be happy with the result. You can only have original paint once.


----------



## slick (Jan 10, 2013)

Great bike! I have a 41 Roadmaster with the same chainguard so maybe that might help a bit?? Good luck on the resto and please keep posting pictures of the progress. Roadmasters ride very well. I own 4 of them.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2013)

What are you meaning by restore? That is in exceptional condition now. Maybe just clean and polish is all. Great find!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm with Bri.......clean it up with warm soapy water, grease your crank and hubs and call it done. Alot of us here would give our right arms for a Roadmaster in such nice paint.


----------



## Boris (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks pretty darn close to my 1947 Roadmaster. Someone added the Dodge to the tank. It's stayin'. Looks like your bike just needs a cleaning.


----------



## vincev (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweep  your driveway.


----------



## Dave Trapani (Jan 11, 2013)

The serial # of this bike is A34524. I have owned this bike for almost 20 years. I painted it up then and gave it to my father in law who hung it up in his den. It looked great there. He died 14 years ago and I got it back. I have put some miles on it and love the way it rides, but now I want to make it new. I intend to send out all the chrome pieces for chroming but
certain pieces almost look like they were nickle plated. Could that be or maybe the chrome turned? There are also some pieces that look like they are galvanized or some type of grey coating. This is the area where the front fork is attached. Thanks for all the replies so far, I have a feeling this is going to be fun!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2013)

There wasn't any nickel on these either chrome or zinc chromate. I can't believe how expensive chrome has gotten. I'm doing a bike now and the chrome bill alone was over $1000 and there were no chrome fenders, tank, or wheels. Some of the pieces were a little rough though and they needed some serious massaging to get them ready so probably a lot in labor. I'm sure a few of the forum members might be able to help with original colors/paint schemes if you want to truly restore. Godd luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 15, 2013)

I can tell this is an older picture because the grass hasn't turned to mud haha. Oh "sunny" Portland 



Dave Marko said:


> Looks pretty darn close to my 1947 Roadmaster. Someone added the Dodge to the tank. It's stayin'. Looks like your bike just needs a cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 79923


----------

